# Solid Companies



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

I'm the first to rant when a company sells a crappy product, or doesn't stand behind their stuff, but here's my list of the good ones, either because the product has been of good quality and has not caused problems, or the company has stood behind it when something has gone wrong.

Rome SDS - I have both Targa's and 390's. Rome has sent replacement parts free of charge even when the part has failed due to wear. Both bindings are of a very high quality to begin with.

Gnu/Lib Tech - I don't know about the new boards, but I have 100+ days on my '06 Rider's Choice and it is finally starting to get a bit noodly. 

Never Summer - I can't say enough about these guys, Vince is the most helpful person I have come across in the industry. I'll be supporting this company as much as I can. 


> Son: Dad, when I outgrow this Chopper, can I get a Burton Custom?
> Me: You're getting a Never Summer
> Son: But...
> Me: Never Summer..


Salomon: I rode a full Salomon setup for a few years, boots, board, bindings, and had no issues at all.

Volcom: I really like the outerwear. Quality is decent, and zip-tech is awesome for keeping snow out of the pants.

Spy: Good goggles, the only time I have had fogging is when I have been stupid or cracked a lens.

Smith: Quality stuff

UnderArmour: Nothing even comes close

SOLE Custom Footbeds : Awesome footbeds. I love em!


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2009)

I agree with you on pretty much everything. Except, from my own experience, I have a few issues with Lib tech. I had a '08 t.rice that rode absolutely amazing. But there was no build quality at all. The base dryed out crazy fast (like half a day after a fresh wax). They de-lam very easily. The edges were very cheap, I would sharpen them and they would not hold an edge at all. Again, when it was together the board was great, but it basically just falls apart. To add to your list I would have to say Burton, yeah I know I must be a nazi or something because I like Burton, but they make quality stuff. And 32 boots, I have heard lots of stories about people having issues with their durability, but I haven't had any issues and the new lashed is extremely comfortable.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Had a good experience with K2 customer service. 

Wife had a good one with Never Summer.


----------



## hanzosteel (Oct 7, 2009)

Snowboarding101 said:


> To add to your list I would have to say Burton, yeah I know I must be a nazi or something because I like Burton, but they make quality stuff.


i'll stand behind you on burton. haven't had luck with their bindings, but everything else is tight. best range of products and price points, period. with the volume they sell, defects are expected. i'd be more interested in failure rates normalized for volume. companies don't last this long and become this successful soley because of marketing and business saavy - clearly there's decent quality year after year behind it too. but, it's just a matter of time before they self-destruct - like any other corporation that grows too big for it's industry. let's see where these cooler, upstart companies that rely on their 'core' image and big name riders are in 5 years.

i swear by nitro, salomon and oakley for the same reasons. so far, rome bindings are hard to beat for me, but i've got no experience with their other gear.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2009)

hanzosteel said:


> let's see where these cooler, upstart companies that rely on their 'core' image and big name riders are in 5 years.


Yeah for sure.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2009)

i have had amazing support from rome myself with bindings and boards , as well as with atomic.


----------



## tschamp20 (Nov 2, 2009)

MunkySpunk said:


> Had a good experience with K2 customer service.
> 
> Wife had a good one with Never Summer.


your married?holy shit the worlds coming to a fiery end.


----------

